# 'Desteapto'



## pizzakid

Hello!
I read a Wikipedia article where this word was defined as the vocative version of 'the smart one', 'desteapta'. There was also a side note that said that 'desteapto' is only used sarcastically. I guess this is slangy Romanian, like someone telling their friends, 'Nice, Einstein!'' ? Does anyone know more about this word or its different contexts?


----------



## OldAvatar

It is not really slangy, it is just sarcastic, having the exact opposite meaning, like *dumb *or *fool*. When a female makes a mistake, you call her _deşteapto_, meaning that she didn't think much before doing the respective thing. It is actually an offensive word.


----------



## Zamolxis

OldAvatar said:


> It is not really slangy, it is just sarcastic, having the exact opposite meaning, like *dumb *or *fool*. When a female makes a mistake, you call her _deşteapto_, meaning that she didn't think much before doing the respective thing. It is actually an offensive word.


Correct. And the forms are:

_Desteptule - _m sg
_Desteapto - _f sg
_Desteptilor - _m pl
_Desteptelor - _f pl

For some reason the feminine forms sound even more insulting then the others to my ears (but maybe just because insulting a women is perceived as more rude...)


----------



## pizzakid

That was all very interesting and I hope that the word isn't too crass.. Thanks!


----------



## Trisia

It depends, pizzakid.

I would only use it on myself (it's too impolite to say it to my friends, and why should I insult strangers )


----------

